# Hanging your deer on the wall...



## seacowboy (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah, depending on what kind of background you have, like wood or nothing at all it may not even weight 10 lbs.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

When I hung mine on the wall, I didnt even hook it into a stud..My wall is plaster, so I just put a drywall anchor in it and hoped for the best..But as stated before, a shoulder mount shouldnt really weigh more then 10lbs, maybe add 5 for a plaque.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

neck mount... no wooden plaque


----------



## Rackmastr (Mar 20, 2006)

I almost always try to hit a stud when hanging shoulder mounts. Last thing I want is to find one on the ground when I get home.

I do have an antelope and a boar using a good solid anchor in the drywall, and it holds well. I put all my euro mounts up with anchors and they all hold well too. If I can help it though, I hang shoulder mounts on studs only....

Now my elk...that might be a different story...


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

I would suggest on anchoring into a stud. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Rackmastr said:


> I almost always try to hit a stud when hanging shoulder mounts. Last thing I want is to find one on the ground when I get home..


No dought......:mg:
Find the wall stud..


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

putt4doe said:


> neck mount... No wooden plaque


????????????????????what


----------



## SunRiverMan (May 30, 2007)

They have wall anchors that can hold allot more at Home Depot. Why risk it? The new kind screws the anchor into the wall and then the screw. It kicks wall hanging butt. SRM


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

SunRiverMan said:


> They have wall anchors that can hold allot more at Home Depot. Why risk it? The new kind screws the anchor into the wall and then the screw. It kicks wall hanging butt. SRM


Thats what I used!


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

if you have drywall, id definately suggest finding a wall stud..Like myself, and the walls in this house are like 3/4" plaster, theres no problem just anchoring it into the wall itself.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I use Hercules Hooks for all my mounts they work like a champ. http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/hercules_hook.html*


----------



## dmknark (Feb 25, 2010)

i just screwed a 2 1/2 inch dry wall screw in to a stud for my mount


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Yup fond a stud. Second would be a large toggle bolt. With an extra nut to snug up the anchor and able to have the bolt peg to hang from.

Your right though. A mount does not way all that much these days. And alot of the weight is transferred back into the wall. And some pulling on the anchor. Not much for shear. I have seen many paintings worth and weigh alot more then a mount hung on less.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I hang deer and bear mounts with hercules hooks. These are just simply placed in sheetrock with no mounting in the studs. They also only place a small diameter hole in the wall.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

If a mount falls to the floor, it could break an ear right off. THAT will cost you!!!


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

i used caulk, super glue and duct tape.


----------



## BaxMaine (Oct 27, 2009)

I wouldn't go out of your way to find a stud. They are very light. Sometimes to get it to look right on the wall, as far as centered around other things, a stud isnt an option.


----------



## slickstalker (Sep 21, 2008)

I didn't bother reading the other posts her, sorry.
A stud is better if it happens to be in the area you want to hang it. But, just a deer head, I'm saying a drywall anchor should be just fine.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I would opt for finding a stud in the wall. It can get costly if it falls and breaks...


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

What about securing into a concrete wall. I may have to put mine in our basement which has painted concrete walls. The wife is still deciding if I can put it in the living room when I get it back, otherwise it goes to the basement. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

When I cannot find a stud, I use these...there is little chance of them failing. I have had my heads on them for like ever.

I have mine on plaques, with the feet, lots of hats, and have even hung bows and guns on them. They are not going anywhere.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

weave said:


> When I cannot find a stud, I use these...there is little chance of them failing. I have had my heads on them for like ever.
> 
> I have mine on plaques, with the feet, lots of hats, and have even hung bows and guns on them. They are not going anywhere.


Thats what I used... it's rated to 50 lbs... Although, I like the look of the herculees/gorilla hooks. It just seems like there is much, much less probability of failure with these...


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

BaxMaine said:


> I wouldn't go out of your way to find a stud. They are very light. Sometimes to get it to look right on the wall, as far as centered around other things, a stud isnt an option.


Agreed. I have so many that there is no way I could have things centered and lined up if I had to worry about studs. On some of them, I just ran a 2" sheetrock screw into the drywall, they've been up for years, no problems. Yet. :smile:

Lien2


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

weave said:


> When I cannot find a stud, I use these...there is little chance of them failing. I have had my heads on them for like ever.
> I have mine on plaques, with the feet, lots of hats, and have even hung bows and guns on them. They are not going anywhere.



+1 
thats the best thing to use if a stud isnt in the right spot. i just hung my Antelope head with one of these.










Tony


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

IowaSwitchback said:


> No dought......:mg:
> Find the wall stud..


Just make sure I'm not around if you use a stud dectector or I'll set it off.


----------



## ksuscooter (Oct 17, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> What about securing into a concrete wall. I may have to put mine in our basement which has painted concrete walls. The wife is still deciding if I can put it in the living room when I get it back, otherwise it goes to the basement. Any ideas? Thanks.


You can pick up some concrete screws that come with a pilot bit at the local hardware store for this.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Usingmyrights said:


> Just make sure I'm not around if you use a stud dectector or I'll set it off.


Yea I have to stay out of that isle at Home Depot... They all seem to go crazy when I get near them... hahaha :shade:


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

my shoulder mount weighs a ton, probably close to 30-40lbs, its really heavy, i used molly in my wall


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

weave said:


> When I cannot find a stud, I use these...there is little chance of them failing. I have had my heads on them for like ever.
> 
> I have mine on plaques, with the feet, lots of hats, and have even hung bows and guns on them. They are not going anywhere.


X2...never had a problem


----------



## christiandude (Jul 23, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> What about securing into a concrete wall. I may have to put mine in our basement which has painted concrete walls. The wife is still deciding if I can put it in the living room when I get it back, otherwise it goes to the basement. Any ideas? Thanks.


ummm, whatever room has the deer head in it IS the living room. :wink:


----------



## Tomjack (Mar 4, 2011)

Couple of stories. When I was a little kid my Mom was dusting and accidently knocked my Dad's 8pt off the wall. The end of the beam hit her in the head and went in to her skull. Hurt her bad. Never saw my Mom cry until then. Scared the heck out of a little kid since I was the only one at home at the time and my Mom was lying on the floor (nearly knocked her out), and crying. Dad came home for lunch and we went to the hospital for stitches. From that time on, if it is in an area where it can fall on someone in any way, we took tiny eye screws, screwed into the wall behind the head, and attach a piece of fishing line around an antler and then thru the eye screw. It won't hold the head but it will swing the bottom out before breaking and keep the head from coming down antlers first. You can hardly see it unless you look for it. 
Second story. A friend of my brother in law buys an old head at a yard sale and hangs it up in his bachelor apartment. He doesn't hunt. A few years later he is moving and lifts the head off the wall. He loses his grip on it and it comes down in his face. G2 goes thru his eye and curls up into his brain. Horrible fate. Almost dies. Loses the eye and has permanent brain damage. If you didn't know him before the accident, you would never know, but he just isn't as quick witted as he was before and tends to forget things a lot now.
I always find the stud and use strong hooks!


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

It's best to find a stud to be on the safe side. The mount in my avatar hangs next to a sofa. I was asleep on the sofa when it came crashing down, nearly giving the buck revenge! Neither I nor the mount suffered any damage, but it could have been bad. I anchored it securely in a stud after that incident.


----------

